# Notetaking



## Pervaz (Mar 16, 2003)

One thing I have noticed about students (well UK anyway) that students do not take notes about principles/thoughts etc - whereas at a previous MA we were encouraged to take notes (after the sessions) not for techniques but for learning points.  

Any views/thoughts on this ?


----------



## jellyman (Mar 17, 2003)

I never took notes myself. Even in school, I would rarely do so if the textbook was good enough. I learn new things better by muddling thorugh and contemplating afterwards them than contemplating them first and then doing them. Other people are different, of course. I remember readoing something about this that says how you best learn is a function of how you think - in images, in symbols, verbally, etc.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 17, 2003)

I take notes fairly often. Most of the time I wait till after the class is over. After seminars notes are a must. There is just so much information covered to remember all the little details. Especially when your tired.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

I use video to review my lessons and pratice privately.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 17, 2003)

One of the big problems I've found with notes is that I can't read my own handwriting ;-)


----------



## Rommel (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree with video taping. Since a picture is worth a thousand words, then what about a moving picture that shows perfect execution of a virtuoso (that's how I describe Vladimir). I was watching some of my older videos and it brought back to the forefront many of the principles we had covered in class. I know that I can't bear to look at my notes because of my poor fast handwriting skills, but you can view video when you are eating dinner, just relaxing, etc.


----------



## Pervaz (Mar 20, 2003)

Hmm i've considered using a video but it looked like too much effort ..


----------



## Rommel (Mar 20, 2003)

For me it's more effort to scribble and read my old notes. Besides these forums are a valuable way to cement knowledge and principles and reinforce key ideas. I like trying to analyze Vlad's movements. Each time I watch them there is something my eye did NOT catch when I attended the class because it is hard to focus 100% of the time. With video I can watch over and over again and even imitate the movements and try to break them down. All those who do the same thing agree, video is the way to go.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 20, 2003)

Does Vlad allow video taping of his normal class sessions?

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 20, 2003)

The beauty of Systema is that you can watch it all you want on video but unless you have an instructor teaching you you can't understand it. The tapes are reference. Unlike other arts there are no secret techniques to be stolen. It's all just hard work. Which is how it should be really.


----------



## Furtry (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *The beauty of Systema is that you can watch it all you want on video but unless you have an instructor teaching you you can't understand it. The tapes are reference. Unlike other arts there are no secret techniques to be stolen. It's all just hard work. Which is how it should be really. *


Yap I'll be the first to admit it, Systema on video looks fake :shrug:
And there is a secret... if your working really hard you're doing something wrong :wink2:


----------



## kddk (Mar 20, 2003)

> if your working really hard you're doing something wrong



...unless you're working really hard at learning how to not work really hard  .


----------



## Rommel (Mar 20, 2003)

That's hard.


----------



## Rich_ (Mar 21, 2003)

I certainly always take notes at long seminars, and if possible video too. Video generally requires two people for a demo and then another to hold the camera, so it usually works out as notes! 

It's useful to read a bit about how memory works; best retention comes from 1-2 hours study, a short break, refreshing your memory with note-taking, then revision after a day, a week, a month and so on. Little and often, rather than trying to remember an 8-hour seminar and then forgetting it until next week's training session... That's just frustrating.

On the occasions I've had students who wanted intense private tuition, I've always encouraged them to take notes and to use them.

The other benefit to notes is that you can share them with other training partners.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich_ _
> *It's useful to read a bit about how memory works; best retention comes from 1-2 hours study*



I know myself that the best classes often are about 1.5 hours in length and allow me to think about what I have done afterwards.


----------

